# scruffing



## aozoroski (Dec 19, 2014)

Just wanna know if this is the proper area to grab when trying to scruff your hedgehog? I don't want to hurt her. I just discovered scruffing online and it will definitely make cutting nails easier. Plus they look adorable when doing do!!


----------



## aozoroski (Dec 19, 2014)

...


----------



## Mrs.Lovette (Mar 27, 2014)

I have never heard of this, but I just have to say that as long as it's really a thing you can do that doesn't hurt them, that is really freaking adorable oh my gosh xD I don't think I could do that with my hedgie, her spikes are chronically pointing out, nevvverrrr smooth -.- So that would be a liiiitle painful on my end xP


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I realized no one has actually answered your question.

Their quills need to be down and you need to be able to grab around their quills just above the shoulders and get as close as you can to skirt of the quills, where the fur meets the quills and then squish (gently) the two sides together. Practice this many times before attempting to nail clip or administer meds so you are both comfortable with the situation. I just want you to know that I am only able to scruff two of my hedgehogs. I have small hands. One of my hedgehogs is too big, one is too cranky, the other two I can do it just fine on. They are my easiest to pick up and handle.


----------



## Mr. Prickles (Mar 13, 2015)

an easy way i find to clip nails is let them float on their backs at bath time and clip mine is supper calm at that point and is just fine with me clipping his nails i dont think i could do that to mine id feel awful but we all find what works for us so id say if it dont hurt them and you've done it a few times so the hedgie dont flip out before clipping good luck


----------



## lifequards (Mar 28, 2015)

I am laughing at how cute that is.
If I grabbed my love like that he would for sure hate me.


----------

